# Stempel Look in Illustrator



## thoska (11. Februar 2005)

Nabend zusammen, 

ich würde gerne eine Schrift so aussehen lassen , als sei sie gestempelt.

Zum Vergleich http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/tut_text_stamp.php

Ich habe im Forum auch Stempel Tuts gefunden , allerdings nur für Photoshop. 

Brauche aber eine reine Vektordatei, weil das Endprodukt auf verschiende Größen skaliert werden soll.


Würde mich über Vorschläge und noch viel mehr über Ratschläge freuen. 

Gruß 

Thoska


----------



## LostPixel (11. Mai 2005)

Selbiges Problem habe ich. brauche einen Stempel Look als Vektordatei.


----------



## metty (11. Mai 2005)

Tja....ich würde sagen in Ps machen und nachbauen...


----------



## testarrow (20. Mai 2005)

das ist eigentlich nicht so ein Problem:

.Text in PS schreiben

.daraus eine Bildebene machen (neue Ebene darunter legen, auf wechseln die Schriftebene und strg+e)

.das dann zu einer "Stamp-Schrift" bearbeiten ( da gibt es ja verschiedene Methoden - aufpassen, dass die freien Stellen nicht Weiss oder so sind, sondern wirklich frei bzw. gelöscht )

.jetzt die Schriftebene markieren lassen (strg + klick auf die Ebene)

.zur die "Pfad"-Kartei wechseln.

.in dem selbem Fenster ist oben rechts ist eine Schaltfläche mit einem Pfeil ---> "Arbeitspfad erstellen"

.Datei-->Exportieren--> "Pfade->Illustrator" .....abspeichern

in illustrator oder freehand or whatever öffnen...

jo.....den Rest muss du dann selber nach Lust und Laune machen.

greetz

rec


----------

